# East Cape going to Miami...



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry Kev, a little too far for a day trip for
us...  Maybe next time. Good luck with
the show! Dave


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

It's only on the other side of the state...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I would love to go, but I really been wanting to check out the Gladesmen.
And I'll more than likely be working anyway.

The Gladesmen looks like a great skiff, but it also seems like it has to be the right boat for the person.
I cannot picture just anyone being comfortable on there since it's so narrow. 
But it intrigues me. 
I would like to see how it rides.
I saw one fly by us in the opposite direction one day in flamingo. 
It really looked great.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

It is the right skiff for someone who wants to go as shallow as possible and do it quiet, pole easily, etc.

however, in order to get those things you got to give up others...stability is one of them. Is it tippy? YES. We say it even on the video that the G-man isn't for everyone but we are changing that real soon. 
Soon you'll be able to walk the gunnel etc.
Stay tuned!
Kevin


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> I would love to go, but I really been wanting to check out the Gladesmen.
> And I'll more than likely be working anyway.
> 
> The Gladesmen looks like a great skiff, but it also seems like it has to be the right boat for the person.
> ...



hope you can make as it i'd love to meet you...
if we miss each other i'm sure there's always next year when i'm down there...kidding!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, I expect it to be tippy. 
It's more of a "how tippy is it?" thing.
I'm used to fishing in tippy Jon boats and was fine with it.
The gladesmen is probably the only ecc I could afford. 
I would love an ipb but that's too much for me to afford.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

You would be fine in a G-man...
David at the fly Shop has one and I'm sure if I asked him he'd take you out in it...


----------

